# Outside window cleaning



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

What is everyone using to do the top windows of their house? Top ones are looking a bit of a mess with dirt!

Seen this in Argos

http://www.argos.co.uk/product/8551207


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Used something similar.
I and my work mates tried a few different cheapo water fed wash poles and each one was crap. they get heavy on full extend, leak at the joints almost immediately and you end up soaking wet.
they have a window cleaners forum (why wouldnt they) and the poles the guys use are really expensive for probably the reason that they work and are usable.
The one you are looking at doesnt look like it is water fed so you will still need to wash the windows somehow.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

following! i'm in exactly the same dilemma at the min and don't want to risk going up a ladder solo or messing about tying it in just to clean the windows


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

RedUntilDead said:


> The one you are looking at doesnt look like it is water fed so you will still need to wash the windows somehow.


just use the soft looking head like a wash mitt.... dunk it in a bucket of water with a splash of car shampoo and up you go


----------



## Paul04 (Jul 26, 2013)

LewisChadwick7 said:


> following! i'm in exactly the same dilemma at the min and don't want to risk going up a ladder solo or messing about tying it in just to clean the windows


Last time I clean them a few months ago I used a ladder and nearly fell off twice!


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

There are blokes who go round with buckets and ladders who will do it for you


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Got a guy who does ours. Cleans the frames as well. Yes, ladder and bucket job.

And get this

LESS THAN HALF the price of the water on a pole guys....


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

My son in law part owns a double glazing firm, and they use hinges (for side hung units) that allow the unit, once open and a catch released, to be slid to one side, so that you can clean the outside of that pane. This means that for most windows, all of the outside glass can be cleaned from inside the room.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

Used to use cleaners who had a pole pressure washing system, this produced problems.

Windows are white double glazed things and the pressure washer wasnt cleaning the plastic properly especially the sills where they looked dirty even after he had been, so he got sacked.

Next pressure washer guy allowed the water to go into the vents and caused damage to the plasterwork and also broke the seals on the windows. so he got sacked. He denied all responsibility of course.

Current man uses a ladder and a bucket, cleans the UPVC and he does a good job, he has said that he can cause cracking to roof tiles as he walks on them, which would be at my risk, hasnt happened yet. He charges £20 a visit, takes him an hour.


----------



## GP Punto (May 29, 2007)

baxlin said:


> My son in law part owns a double glazing firm, and they use hinges (for side hung units) that allow the unit, once open and a catch released, to be slid to one side, so that you can clean the outside of that pane. This means that for most windows, all of the outside glass can be cleaned from inside the room.


I had some visitors from France last year, they say that this is standard in France or they have windows which open inwards, householders can clean all the indows themselves.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Ladders and a strong ONR mix. Works great on Brown PVC. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

